# Cali's Thanksgiving Day Adventure



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

My lovely little Cali knows she doesn't belong on the counters. She finally gets that. She still jumps up with me right next to her saying _No_. 

So late yesterday afternoon, I hear a crash, my Rubbermaid tub and dishes (just two saucers) are upside down on the floor and Cali is nowhere to be found. I went into the livingroom and she had run into one of the cat carriers. 

A couple hours later, I hadn't seen her for a while, so Charlee and I went looking for her. Finally, she came out from behind the sofa, limping.  I felt terrible! I checked out her leg as best I could and she didn't respond to anything. Nothing felt out of place, but I was touching her very softly so I wouldn't make anything worse. I had some leftover pain medication from Cinderella's dental nightmare, so I have her a dose of that. But later on, she started not using that leg at all. I figured I'd wait until morning to see how she was.

This morning, she still wasn't using the leg at all. Of course, both of my vets' offices are closed today for the long holiday weekend, so I took her to the E.R. The doctor felt her leg and foot and said there was nothing obvious, but I could have her x-rayed to be sure, in case there was a hairline fracture or something, but she said it could wait until Monday if I wanted (20% discount at my vet's office). I decided not to wait, it was killing me seeing her little leg lifted up.

Two broken toes.  It even surprised the doctor because where she had been licking herself was at the "wrist" joint (don't know what that's called), so we both expected something _there_. So, she's in a splint, which I was told needed to be checked every week and maybe changed. After four weeks, she should be fine.























And here's a picture from earlier yesterday with Cali sharing Cleo's rug - the look on her face is so silly!


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Poor little Cali! I hope your toes mend quickly, baby! Lots of extra petting and treats for the walking wounded.
rcat


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Poor, silly little Cali... I am so glad you took the decision of having her X-rayed today anyway, despite what the vet said! She would have been in pain all weekend 8O 

I broke my little pinkie a couple of years ago, and though it hurt pretty badly the first few days, once it is in the splint you learn NOT to move it or put any strain on the muscles - trust me, you learn very fast - so I am sure the baby will feel much better in a couple of days. Good thing you are off all weekend to be with her! 

And let's hope this will keep her off the sink :?


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

PS: She looks so cute and heartbreaking in her oversized splint... and her expression on the last pic IS the silliest I have seen in a long time - looks like a chicken impersonation! 

_- Baaawk?_


----------



## Frostine (Jun 4, 2007)

Awww, poor baby! Good thing you took her in...she must be miserable in that splint.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

She's very awkward with it right now. She just leapt up into the little cat condo by my computer and she's trying to arrange herself so she can lie down, but it's not working too well.  










And remember that she's the one who doesn't meow or make any noise other than the lizard hiss? In the carrier on the way to the vet, which was the first time she and Charlee have been separated, she meowed and cried the entire way. And broke my heart. I almost brought Charlee with her, but I'm glad I didn't since I was there almost four hours!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Little baby Cali, you are supposed to listen to your Momma- she knows what is best for you.

She looks so pitiful with her splint.

((((HUGS)))) all around.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Is there a reason they make the splint so much longer than their little arm? It's so hard for her to lug that thing around and get comfortable.  

And her arm kind of spasms every once in a while. Could it be too tight?


----------



## camel24j (Jan 12, 2007)

i hope she heals fast poor kitty.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

The vet said to keep Cali isolated in the bathroom for the entire 4 weeks. Okay, seriously, there's no way. First, my bathroom is so tiny, there's not even a bathtub, just a miniature shower. Second, the last time I accidently separated the twins by shutting one in a room, Charlee cried and cried. The guy sitting next to me at the vet has 5 cats and has years of experience (he does TNRs on a weekly basis), even has experience with this exact same thing (splint). He let his cat have full access to the house and he was just fine. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Frostine (Jun 4, 2007)

Four weeks?? 8O Have you been to see your regular vet yet? I'd call if not and see what they say about it, but yeah, I don't see how that would be possible.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

I think that awkwardly large splint will limit Cali's activities enough that you don't need to add the stress of confinement to her discomfort.
Poor baby, love, purrs and treats for you, Cali!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I couldn't see my regular vets since they were both closed for the long weekend. I'm going to call them both on Monday morning. I'm glad I'm not the only one who thought keeping her isolated was a bit much.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Keeping her separated from Charlee right now would be cruel- she needs her sister's love.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

I agree that it would probably do more harm than good to have them separated. How's the little one doing today? Is she getting used to lugging the splint around?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I think they slept apart last night for the first time.  I went back in to get Cinderella out (grrrrrrr) after I put them to bed, and they were in different spots on the floor. Charlee scratched at the door for a couple minutes, so she may have snuggled with Cali when she went back to sleep.

It's so strange without them running around together. I'm not sure what to do about the pain medication. She doesn't seem to be in pain, but since we now know she* can *meow but usually doesn't, maybe she's just not showing it. She's eating and relieving just fine and can get around okay with that oversized monstrosity, but she's kind of sleepy and mellow. That splint is just huge!


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

I know, those splints are a heartbreak to watch... imagine tiny Snow White, who broke her leg as a baby kitten and had it in a cast for 6 weeks! She got the hang of it after only a few days though, and even managed to run lopsidedly... I am sure Cali will get used to it fast, especially once her toes get less painful. I guess I would use the medication at least for the first few days, to keep her comfortable. Maybe you can ask your vet about that when you call on Monday?

Must be hard for her to snuggle with Charlee, if only for the awkwardness of the splint... poor little babies, I hope they find a way to work around this :? 

Please give scritchies and purries to all of them for me!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Charlee may have been responding to the fact that Cali smelled very different after her adventure. I'm sure she'll be snuggling with her again soon...unless Cali tends to whack her with her splint!

Anybody I've ever known who has broken a leg has been exhausted until their body adjusts to the extra weight. She's expending a lot of extra energy to get around, which probably accounts for her being sleepy. And if you've been giving the pain meds, that might be making her sleepy too.

Give her a kiss for me.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Charlee has been so wonderful - still grooming her little sister.











I turned around in my computer chair and saw this! She can't really lay down inside because her splint is so huge. This is the most pitiful look I've ever seen. She stayed like that for about 5 minutes - until I couldn't take it anymore and took her out and put her on my lap. 














She has a hard time getting comfortable.
























But in the end, they still hold hands.


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

is that where the splint started out or did it slip? Bandages usually have a good bit of padding, but that was does look HUGE 8O and much longer than her little leg.

As long as she's not running around too crazy and jumping on and off things, I don't really see much reason to confine her... I mean, in theory yes that would be ideal but she'd probably put so much effort into getting out of the bathroom she'd do more damage than if she were left out free.

How often are you supposed to have the bandage changed? Maybe next time they do it, they'll make it smaller and less awkward.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

They said have it checked once a week by my vet and perhaps changed at that time. That's how it was originally put on, Jessie. Maybe it's too long so she *won't* walk on it.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

marie73 said:


>


Oh dear, that look! If it isn't the saddest little face!  

I would have put her on my lap too, and probably stuffed her face with treats to top it off... and then she would have milked it even more! :wink:


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

O M Gosh! Poor, pitiful little one!


----------



## Jennyphx (Apr 5, 2007)

Poor little girl. I hope she heals fast.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I would have her wrappped in a blanket and carrying her around like a baby, poor little pitiful one.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2007)

I hope she recovers quickly. She looks so pitiful.


----------



## Mom of 4 (Jul 29, 2006)

Poor baby and porr Marie! It's hard looking at that sad face.

A bulky bandage does two things - it makes it awkward to move around with and use the extremity (which is what they want) and it decreases the odds that your furry will be able to destroy the bandage.

Ben, our Golden Retriever, climbed on a table and tipped it over into a window. In breaking the glass, it cut the back of a back leg. After surgery, he had to wear a huge, bulky bandage. Everytime he had to go out to do his business, we had to put his leg in a plastic bag. After a couple of days, he learned to lay down and put the leg up before going outside and on coming back inside. Sad and cute.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

The biggest problem right now is that she gets her "stump" in her poo. She can't help it, it's so hard to negotiate turns and trying to cover, etc. This morning, though, it was on her other back leg. I took all the covers off the litter boxes last night - I didn't realize how hard it was for her to get that huge leg inside the box until I actually saw her trying to get in.  I'm going to put the biggest box in their room because I'm afraid I'm going to have to keep the twins confined to their room while I'm at work. I hate to do that, but after having her drag her pooey stump through the house a couple times yesterday, ugh. If she can get the hang of it and go a couple days without a mess, I'll let them back out. I can't imagine keeping them cooped up in their for the next month.


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Awwww, poor baby! That's so sad - but, at least you took her to the ER and got it taken care of early. I'll send good vibes her way.


----------



## moarias1984 (Oct 20, 2006)

Oh no!! Poor baby!!! I hope she gets well soon!


----------



## courtneywoah (Sep 4, 2007)

Awww!!!! poor little thing! I hope she recovers quickly!


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

You can try to wrap it in plastic wrap or loosely rubber band a baggie, just so its not...absorbing anything. Hope she figures things out soon!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm off to the store to buy some gauze - that's what they have at the end of it, and it's pretty nasty right now. I can at least change the gauze every time she gets it dirty. 

Thanks everyone for all your well wishes and kind words. It's so sad to see Cali watch Charlee playing and running around. But it's kind of interesting to see how the dynamics are changing.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Ugh, the poo complication... I hadn't thought about that :? 

Poor little girl, must be so hard for her to figure out how to manoeuver that thing... it was a great idea to take the covers off your litterboxes, I am sure that alone will make it a lot easier for her to use them. I just hope she will get the hang of it, and even maybe decide that it is not so important to cover her poop after all, so you can leave them out without having to worry about having nasty stuff dragged all over the house.

Feel better, little Cali, and wreck your furry brains to become a splint expert!


----------



## Jennyphx (Apr 5, 2007)

Marie, if you have to keep her confined for a while they should do fine. It's no fun but Hunter is 8 weeks post surgery now and he spent 4 weeks in a dog crate and then 2 weeks in a room. It wasn't easy but he got through it okay. I got the lowest litter box possible for him and he would just drag his back leg over it. He didn't have a big bandage though. Maybe try a cardboard box that you can cut down the sides really low?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Kisses and loves for little Cali. (((hugs))) I think she has probably broken herself of climbing up on the counter. She'll have tales to tell the others about the Rubbermaid monster! I hope she heals quickly, poor baby!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh, Jenny. Four weeks in a dog crate? Poor Hunter.  Yeah, my girls will survive in an entire bedroom for a while, then. 

Jeanie, the first time Cali went into the kitchen when we got home from the E.R. she stared up at the counters. I looked at her and said, "You have GOT to be kidding me." :roll:

And, Nini, she's a little champ at running with her little leg sticking out, and jumping up and climbing up, it's the _down_ part that's a challenge. I put a box next to my bed so she has a mid-way jumping off point. In fact, there are items next to most things so she doesn't have to jump down more than a foot or so at a time.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Prayers continuing, and paws crossed for little Cali.

Knowing how much kitties like being clean, getting poo on her bulky bandage must be adding insult to injury.  
:catrun


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

*O - M - G !!!!!*

Just now - I heard a noise, turned around, and Cali is hanging onto the edge of the *@%$%[email protected]! kitchen counter!!!!!


:fust


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Good Grief! Will nothing stop this little rascal? Maybe you'd better give her a middle name.....daredevil! 8O


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

aw poor Cali  i hope her little toes heal quickly!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Well, that does it. They're staying in their room while I'm at work. At least for the first week. 

Kids. :roll:


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm just catching up with this thread and Marie, I'm sorry this happened for both Cali's sake and yours! Who knew a cat could break a toe? We're so used to them being so resilient and taking whatever falls or jumps without causing any injury . . . .this is a wake-up call.

I hope she gets much better soon and gets that cast off!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks, even the vet was surprised it was her toes. I would post her x-ray, but it's too sad and I don't want to see it again. I downloaded it for my records.

She was 5.5 lbs. That means Charlee is probably 5.75 lbs. Holy cow - they're going to reach 6 lbs. before 6 months. 8O 

At this rate, in a few months, they'll be trying to keep _me_ away from _their _counters!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

You're lucky they allow you near them now! We don't own our homes any more; the kitties do. It's a benevolent dictatorship...usually! :roll:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I had to leave them in their room this morning. They were just starting to cry when I left. I forgot my sweater and couldn't go back for it.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Poor little ones. They will be fine in their room.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cinderella's mad because that's where she hangs (hides) out during the day, and I'm sure Cleo's not happy because now she's stuck with dealing with Cinderella. 

Kids. :roll:


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Poor Cali. I hope she feels better soon

silly kitty


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Sibling rivalry, huh? You'll have to sit those two older kids down and give them a good talking to! I'm sure the babies will be fine. Poor little Cali; I'm glad she has company. 

Now if Cleo were in the room with the kittens, Cinderella would probably feel lonely...noone to complain about! :wink: She's such a beauty, but sometimes the gorgeous girls can be self centered. Oh, well!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

On a brighter note, the big girls have both been sharing the bed - all night and morning.  

Although, I think it has more to do with how cold it is (50's at night) and the fact that I have an electric blanket. :?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Noooo! That's not it! They love you! Honest.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Jeanie said:


> They love you! Honest.


Oh yes they do. And all the more so when your body is surrounded by soft, snuggly fabric that radiates warmth


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I took Cali in to see my vet today. I went to the new one - close to my house. She said it looked fine and that there's no need to come in once a week, unless it starts coming off. It had already worked itself past her little elbow, but now she has greater movement with it and is more comfortable. The vet said that with kittens this young, restricting the leg for a whole month can do more harm than good, so my not confining her to the bathroom is okay. She'll take it off just before Christmas and x-ray her foot and it should be just fine.  And it was her first time seeing Cali, but she just charged me a $22 re-check fee. 

I'm sure they'll make up for it with the next visit, which will include at least one x-ray.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

$22? That's great! I'm glad Cali can have a bit more freedom, without doing any harm.


----------

